# South Lake Leelanau



## AnglerJake (Sep 10, 2002)

Anyone have any experience fishing the south part of the lake from a canoe or kayak? Doable, or is it too big water? Thanks, Jake


----------



## Woodsmoke (Sep 27, 2014)

Sorry you didn't get any help on this. I'd like yak fish there too.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Never saw the OP. I live 3 miles from the Bingham launch and have fished for both walleyes and panfish from my kayak a few times. Early morning , or evening are best as the winds build during most days and it's not that comfortable, or fun, fishing when you're getting wet. There are three launches on the south end that I can think of. If the winds are from the south , or west the Bingham side will be rough, while the west (lee) side could probably still be fished. I'm mostly fishing the banks in 10'-30' of water. 

Fishing on LL is good, but not great. You can catch some walleye if you work at it.


----------



## Woodsmoke (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks Bucko12pt. I'll still probably come up and fish. Any time spent on the Leelanau Peninsula is time well spent.


----------

